# UMass Climbing Competition



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a link to some clips from the UMass and Stockbridge School climbing competition on Saturday April 19th. There are also some other videos from research one of my professors is doing on tree and carabiner loading.

http://youtube.com/cladrastis

Enjoy,

Tyler


----------



## Reg (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Tyler, never seen a competition, so enjoyed watching those


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool I saw ISA's competition in Appleton, WI and helped set up a competition for my school so that the second years could see who the top 5 are to compete at the TCI student competition in Milwaukee


----------

